
Few-Shot Adversarial Learning of Realistic Neural Talking Head Models - tux1968
https://arxiv.org/abs/1905.08233
======
tux1968
Here is a demo video:

[https://youtu.be/p1b5aiTrGzY](https://youtu.be/p1b5aiTrGzY)

